# Vernors Bottle



## eezie (Sep 8, 2012)

Picked up this bottle at an auction today.

 Light greenish in color.  Says VERNOR'S GINGER ALE,  DETROIT MICH, Genuine only when crown cork has the above design in Red, REGISTERED.

 Looks like about a quart size.

 Thanks,

 Tom


----------



## madman (Sep 8, 2012)

neat find seems to have a longer neck  for that style


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 9, 2012)

eezie ~

 Is there a makers mark or any numbers/letters embossed on the base that might indicate who made it and when?

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## eezie (Sep 9, 2012)

I see the back of the bottle says ""1pt. 8 ozs.

 It is 11 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## shoveler (Sep 10, 2012)

My wife LOVES Vernor's soda.  Would you consider selling?


----------



## shoveler (Sep 10, 2012)

But what about the bottom of the bottle, like sodapopbob suggested?


----------



## M.C.Glass (Sep 10, 2012)

These embossed Vernor's bottles have no dates on them but date to the early 1900s. They are the first to use crown caps. The earliest ones in use had ceramic stoppers with wire bales. 
 By 1918, Vernor's had adopted the motto, "Detroit's Drink", which was embossed on the bottle's shoulder along with Vernor's Ginger Ale and also used paper labels. In the '20s, the motto was changed to "Deliciously Different", still using the shoulder embossments and paper labels. There are some manufacturing #s on the heels of the bottles with the capacity embossed after that became necessary by law in 1913.
 These bottles all have Vernor's Ginger Ale and his VGA logo on the bottom, because they were stacked in the cases upside down to keep the corks wet and not lose the carbonation.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Sep 10, 2012)

The Vernor's collectables in the glass case pic submitted by SODAPOPBOB belong to Keith Wunderlich, who is "Mr. Vernor's" and had a nice book published by Arcadia of the history of Vernor's. Lots of pics and a good read.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 10, 2012)

MCglass ~

 Thanks for the great pic and info. Do you happen to know anything about the plain looking (apparently non-embossed) bottles like the one in this ad that has a paper (non-gnome) label? 

 SPB

 [ Date unknown ]


----------



## M.C.Glass (Sep 11, 2012)

Wunderlich's book has a tray with your image on it. The lower end, cut off in yours, says "Detroit's Drink". He dates it to 1918. 
 My bottle below has heel marks 20  S  2. I believe it once had the paper labels shown. Never seen one though.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  MCglass


 
 I see 1143EG on the heel. What is the number to the right?

 Thanks.

 Bob

 EG (along lower heel of bottle, preceded and followed by various numbers) Graham Glass Company, Evansville, Indiana (see Graham). Usually found within a string of letters/numbers, often in conjunction with "G23" or "G26", or similar numbering). 

 Graham Glass Company, Evansville, IN; Loogootee, IN; and Okmulgee, OK (1907-1929). Another plant location also was operated at Chekotah, OK until 1923. Graham owned by Owens Bottle Company after 1916, plants became part of Owens-Illinois in 1929.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

PS ~

 Does Keith's book say exactly when Vernor's first started bottling and/or anything specific about their first bottle or a picture of it?

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.arcadiapublishing.com/news_article.html?id=1213,1372,1459,%202020


----------



## M.C.Glass (Sep 11, 2012)

On the heel of the bottle above, it looks like a 23 with a reversed 4 over the 3. Kinda messy.

 From book:
 "By 1896, bottling technology had improved enough to allow a highly carbonated soda to be bottled, capped, and taken home. Prior to that, the only way to enjoy a soda was to go to a fountain and have it specially made."
 "In 1896, Vernor closed the drugstore... to concentrate on the ginger ale business full time."


----------

